# GCOC Report. VIDEO ADDED



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

More pics than report. Harris was on out boat so his report is my report as well. Great day of fishing. I put together a crew of 6 guys who have never fished together, and I would be happy to have them be on my team in any tournament. Everyone did something to make the trip a success. Happy to come home with the Top Boat victory! Here are the pics that back up his report.


----------



## mark- (Jun 23, 2013)

nice


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice pictures cliff.


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Glad to hear ya'll took top boat. Ya'll put a hurin' on them. It was still fun to see "Damn The Tide" on the board if only for a short time. Next year I will follow my original game plan.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I think we saw you at deep water Nautilis, right?


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

no, we were at the double nipple/spur area


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah, don't see a lot of invincibles out there so assumed it was you. Nice sled.


----------



## tims1028 (Apr 13, 2009)

Bill Me said:


> Ah, don't see a lot of invincibles out there so assumed it was you. Nice sled.


That was me on the Invincible at DW Nautilus, how did yall end up?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Video of the GCOC tourney. Nice job to cliff for a great video. Can't wait to get back on that rig for the MBGFC limited tourney.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

!!!!good stuff!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great job Cliff. Congratulations on the win.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that was great. good job on an epic day!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

tims1028 said:


> That was me on the Invincible at DW Nautilus, how did yall end up?


We got two tuna, but had to split due to loosing our ice. How about you.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome video


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

cool video.


----------

